# What can you tell me about a MW 5 HP 24"



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

It is a Montgomery ward, it is pull start only, model # on blower is GIL 35211 B, and model # on motor is 130202.
24" 5 HP snowblower

40.00 is cheap, probably be able to get it for half. Is it worth the effort? I know it looks a little rough.

Thanks

Art


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you probably won't know if its worth the time and effort until you get it


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its a Gilson:

The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, where the Gilson Snowblower Legacy Lives

Scot


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

The Gilsons are rugged machines if it is all operable. Have a Montgomery Wards branded one in my collection.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Yup a it's a Gilson circa 1978. This is one of the compact models. It works well for what it is. With a grease packed worm drive, one speed and hard rubber tires it can be needy but there are slew of them still out there working after all this time.

In this case the chains may have protected the tires from wear. I would try running for your use without chains, it will be nicer for all.

There is a final drive case for the traction that has some greased gears. They are surely dried up and in need of grease by now. Tear it down clean it up and lube. Most of the reduction parts have been discontinued so inspect and lube to preserve.

I would also be giving similar attention to the auger worm drive by now.

Overall the pictured machine is probably above average in condition.

Pete


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Same seller said he has a 7HP 26" Gilson. I will try to get more info soon.

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know much about this machine, but it is a 7HP 26" Gilson. Not sure of model. He wants 175.00 for it? Whats your thoughts? What do you think this is worth if it is a runner?

Thanks

Art

P.S. This was his comment "The gilson starts easily and runs well. I used it all last winter, and never let me down. It also has electric start"


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would give 125 for it


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Is that a home made skid plate? What year and model do you think this is?

I also found this Simplicity, which I don't know anything about. Whats there reputation like in the older machines like this one. Which of the two would you look into over the other? Thanks

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/5075501830.html


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

A welded on pry-bar, yea, I would call that a home made skid.


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

Oops, looks like they bolted it to the bottom of the old skid.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> View attachment 53121
> 
> 
> I don't know much about this machine, but it is a 7HP 26" Gilson. Not sure of model. He wants 175.00 for it? Whats your thoughts? What do you think this is worth if it is a runner?
> ...



I have the same machine except mine is the 5hp 21" model. I picked it up with a blown engine for 10 dollars. Other than the blown engine it is in very good shape. I have a 6.5hp greyhound engine for it and plan the restoration this fall. I have already gone over all of the machine and all of the parts are in good shape, just needs a new paint job to look good as new. very well built machine with 1/8" steel bucket and frame.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess he didn't have access to a welder.

It works but it sure looks tacky. Something you might see on the "Red Green" show. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> View attachment 53121
> 
> 
> I don't know much about this machine, but it is a 7HP 26" Gilson. Not sure of model. He wants 175.00 for it? Whats your thoughts? What do you think this is worth if it is a runner?
> ...


That's a model 835 circa 1967-1969, a real winner and we can still support nearly all part needs. That model will shred the first one you were looking at. The sold new for about $350 and it's not uncommon for folks to invest a good part of that sum to bring one back into condition. I always enjoy running mine. This one looks like it's in well above average condition. The skids have been patched, we have replacements.

Pete


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, the seller came down to 120.00 on the 7Hp Gilson. Whats your thought on it? And what should I really be concerned when I look at it tomorrow? I have seen the video that everyone has suggested the newbies to view, but would also like suggestions on what to look at for this particular blower or similar. Also, he has that MW 5 Hp for 40.00, I will look at it too. 
If you can give me some advice on this machine so I know better what to look for I would appreciate it. 

Art

Photo shown in an earlier post


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

mainly wear to the bucket, auger gearbox damage(rakes stucks to shaft count as damage as well), and engine wear


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Whats the fastest way to determine if auger rakes are stuck? Do I need to remove sheer bolts or is there another way?

Thanks by the way.

Art


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

remove a bolt from one side and try to spin it, to test other side remove bolt from that side and reinstall the bolt on the otherside and try to spin it again


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> Whats the fastest way to determine if auger rakes are stuck? Do I need to remove sheer bolts or is there another way?
> 
> Thanks by the way.
> 
> Art


Removing bolts is the best way, however you can kind of do it without removing them.

You can take one side and push it back to lock the shaft and then try to wiggle the other side. With the bolts in there you should still get a slight wiggle.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, I purchased the 7 Hp Gilson today. Bought it for 120.00. It had two new sheer bolts, so I removed them easily to test the rakes. The machine was cold, and I started it on the first pull. The electric starter turned over on first touch. Wheels, auger, impeller all worked great. Solid with minimal rust, so I would say a good restoration project for next yr. 
Just need to get new skid plates. 
So, I am very happy with my purchase for that price, and I did not want to put any more money into my Craftsman. Going to sell it as is and move on. 

Thanks for the help

Art


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a keeper! Believe it not mine does just fine without the tire chains.


----------

